# LaDonald Cousin / LaDonaldDuck / Kya Conception / Bailey Conception



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 6, 2017)

Birth Name: LaDonald Cousin
Residence: Minneapolis, Minnesota
Born: Atlanta, Georgia
Birthday: November 14th, 1986 (Age: 30)

Links:
Facebook
Blog (old)
Instagram
LinkedIn
Twitter

The Story:
Kya was originally found in one of the Facebook groups related to and participated in by several Rat Kingers. @yawning sneasel has posted about this person specifically in the general thread.

For a while Kya/Bailey has been fully engulfed in the far-left SJW and communist spheres/echo chambers the Rat King types frequent. Just like many of these people, they insulate themselves from outsiders and cut off anybody remotely "problematic" for the smallest slights. This got to such a point for Hudson that they have completely disowned their entire family save for one nephew. And then parades themself as the victim when the family is taken aback by their outbursts.

Kya pretty much checks off all the marks of your typical Social Justice Cunt, frequently getting salty and overreacting to: White people, men, Donald Trump, white trannies (not intersectional enough), the middle class (not revolutionary enough), social constructs, and so much more. A very large chunk of their online activity consists of drama, bitching and complaining.

The Caps:





Gives exact birthday and disowns parents, claiming they were abusive. Also regrets being born, I think?




Vote Donald Trump? You hate the black community and get out of my life whitey.




Hillary totally would have saved immigrants, refugees, and protected Kya and nephew.




Morgan Thorp is friends with them, providing conclusive Rat King ties




Non-binary binary transgender is a real thing you dang, dirty colonizers!




"imma need y'all to better historians or just hush"

Oh, and of course we have another Sophie Labelle/Assigned Male fan on our hands. I'm not surprised any more by this shit lol.



(no but seriously, what DID she mean by this?)


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 6, 2017)

Everything this guy says is like a bag of salt being emptied onto a router.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 6, 2017)

New profile pic


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 8, 2017)

That is a lot of makeup.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

trombonista said:


> That is a lot of makeup.



Shame it doesn't cover up the big ole Adam's Apple


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 8, 2017)

Needs to work on blending.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds like another happy customer for TLL


----------



## heathercho (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm totally O.K with him being called LaDonald. It's just a gay nog version of The Donald, his hero and saviour.



Spoiler: Such Lady...


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 30, 2017)

lol wtf is a femme tomboy.

>I'm here to break shit
>communist
Consistent.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 212962
> Sounds like another happy customer for TLL


Promises promises...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 30, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> lol wtf is a femme tomboy.



Forget that bullshit, whats a "neuroqueer"?


----------



## pozilei (Apr 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Forget that bullshit, whats a "neuroqueer"?


From what I gathered/figured it combines neurodivergent with queer because using 2 words and oppression points in your profile is so last year. I don't know, I honesty can't keep up with this shit: are we supposed to celebrate every minor detail about a person that mildly differs from the norm or are we back to smushing it all together?


----------



## Trombonista (May 1, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 212962
> Sounds like another happy customer for TLL


None of them tried to intervene. It's like they secretly want him dead.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 12, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 218683



241 people actually, legitimately rated this post on facebook.
Amazing


----------



## auroraboreanaz (May 14, 2017)

It's in reference to getting bottom surgery.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (May 14, 2017)

auroraboreanaz said:


> It's in reference to getting bottom surgery.



Oh, I thought he finally did a flip.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 25, 2017)

auroraboreanaz said:


> It's in reference to getting bottom surgery.



That's certainly an interesting way of putting it.
Congrats to Kya in that case.


----------



## Trombonista (May 25, 2017)

Did they get an orchiectomy or vaginoplasty?


----------



## auroraboreanaz (May 26, 2017)

Full vaginoplasty, from what I know.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 26, 2017)

That means he can't reproduce!

Thank straight white cishet male god.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 22, 2017)

Jesus dude LaDonald and his crew are nuts

           

LaDonald is upset that a white girl looks better than him with their hair all shitted up


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol, hair is so triggering!!1!  Y cant u have straight hair like yt ppl r supposed 2?

Sjws are right about one thing - racism is rife in the USA right now.  Most of it coming from sjws.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 212962
> Sounds like another happy customer for TLL


lol "guess i'll respect your agency". that sounds like a troll comment but i think it's legit.




pozilei said:


> From what I gathered/figured it combines neurodivergent with queer because using 2 words and oppression points in your profile is so last year. I don't know, I honesty can't keep up with this shit: are we supposed to celebrate every minor detail about a person that mildly differs from the norm or are we back to smushing it all together?


sounds like cripple punk they have some word for queer plus disabled too but i forget it.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 22, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Jesus dude LaDonald and his crew are nuts
> View attachment 284392 View attachment 284393 View attachment 284394 View attachment 284396 View attachment 284397 View attachment 284398 View attachment 284399 View attachment 284400 View attachment 284402 View attachment 284403 View attachment 284404 View attachment 284405
> 
> LaDonald is upset that a white girl looks better than him with their hair all shitted up
> ...



"I am mentally disabled." 

No shit sherlock. At least this mess admits they're not all there, better than most posted to this site.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> "I am mentally disabled."
> 
> No shit sherlock. At least this mess admits they're not all there, better than most posted to this site.


Every day its a new thing with this one and I honestly am surprised he doesn't get more play on here.


----------

